# Need help identifying this fish.



## noahc (Jun 8, 2020)

Thanks in advance. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Looks like Protomelas "Tangerine Tiger" from Likoma Island except the face seems too long.

Any history on where you got, seems her so far.


----------



## noahc (Jun 8, 2020)

I got it from a guy who buys off a wholesaler, I asked for 4 purple acei, he brought me 4 of these, at $25 a piece...


----------



## noahc (Jun 8, 2020)

Does anyone else have an idea? Could it be a hybrid?


----------



## fishboy75 (Jan 16, 2020)

No clue. I would ask for a refund and return the fish and never deal with that person again because they obviously aren't anything close to being an Acei.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

noki gave you a good idea and is very good at fish ID.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

noahc said:


> Does anyone else have an idea? Could it be a hybrid?


Doubt you could get a better ID than from Noki. You should have a better idea once the fish matures.


----------



## noahc (Jun 8, 2020)

I appreciate that. Thanks Noki, I'll update once it matures.


----------



## noahc (Jun 8, 2020)

fishboy75 said:


> No clue. I would ask for a refund and return the fish and never deal with that person again because they obviously aren't anything close to being an Acei.


Yeah, most of the fish I got from him don't match up.


----------

